
What is the shape of space? - acconrad
https://aeon.co/videos/why-the-apparent-flatness-of-space-is-an-enduring-cosmological-mystery
======
Koshkin
Nice video, short... One possible answer to the question why the universe is
the way it is, is that it is the one that has survived (and had a chance to
evolve), while others - non-flat, or having different values of fundamental
constants, were crippled to the point that they could not.

------
mcguire
It's a sphere whose circumference is everywhere and whose center is nowhere.
Is this a trick question?

~~~
JadeNB
> It's a sphere whose circumference is everywhere and whose center is nowhere.
> Is this a trick question?

For what it's worth, the classical quote to this effect (by 'Trismegistus',
Google informs me), discussing God, switches the circumference and the centre
from the way that you have them. (Maybe that's the joke.)

~~~
mcguire
See also Borges ([http://www.filosofiaesoterica.com/pascals-
sphere/](http://www.filosofiaesoterica.com/pascals-sphere/)).

" _Maybe that 's the joke._"

I can never remember which is the joke and which isn't.

